# River Plants



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok here is the deal. I want to put plants in my tank and the river next to my house in central florida has a bunch of really good looking plants in the river. I know you have to quarinteen them but is it safe to put the plants into my tank. There are plecos that live in the river there and the tank i have is a pleco tank. Any thoughts on this if i am totally wrong let me know. I don't want to kill my plecos or disease them or anyhting. thnaks


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

watch out for dragonfly nymphs when collecting plant
i collect stuff all the time im in Ft. Myers,Fl

Maybe a hot chlorine bath or copper???


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also be a good idea to snap a few photos of the plants and post them while you are quarantining them. This will allow us to I.D> them and let you know their requirements. Pics of the plants in the river before you take them would be adviseable also as you don't want to remove protected species.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I will try and get pics, and fishboy could you describe the processes that you said. I am still new to plants. Thanks


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

Fishboy????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Any good dip will work. Bleach (though I don't reccommend it with other alternatives availbale), potassium permagnate (can be hard to find), any copper med (lots of meds are copper based for dealing with parasites and or ich), even salt will work well.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

jeremy242 said:


> Fishboy????


Sorry i went on trip to the keys.

I would first like to say there are easier alternitives like Simpte said i jumped the gun a little 

All i do is run it under hot sink water and then inspect it for any nasties. Then they go in a ten gallon Q tank that has some least killies and what not in it at the moment. Ill post some pics of some plants that i have collected tomorrow.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are some seriously kewl plants to be found down there which are perfect for aquariums. I might even try to get you nab me some. Anyway, just giving them a good rinse, followed by any sort of treatment like permanganete or formalin or salt, followed again by isolation in a separate container devoid of all animals for about a month should pretty much get rid of anything they might be harboring.
Frankly, they're probably cleaner than the plants you'd find at the petshop anyway, the truth be told.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know i have promised pics but since i have no digital camera i have to find one. I have got three species, one is a grass kinda long and light green, the other is green with small leaves that kinda clump together like a smal bush, and the other is a red leafed plant that looks like the plastic plants you get at the store kind of tall. they are all grouped together, not individual plants, linked by the roots. I have them in a 10 gallon out on my patio. There were a whole lot of crawly things on them but i let them sit overnight and then washed thm off and put them in the tank. I am going to treat for pests. The tank looks good with just the plants in there. I have an old 30gallon power filter working on the water and i was going to get some ghost shrimp to clean the remaining algee off. I also put in some musles from the river because they look cool. plus one of them was covered in green algee and i liked it. If i am oing something wrong let me know otherwise i will have pics up as soon as i can. thanks to all that helped.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Rotala species are very common in the U.S. I would venture to guess the second 2 are a species of it.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Here are some of my natives that i picked up today:


















What are these?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is that emmersed or submersed growth?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im pretty sure it was submerged... Most of the ones i collect are both they just grow straight up


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

BUMP 

Simpteh? you know what it is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't it good old Ludwigia? I almost said Hygrophilia, and wouldn't be shocked if it was, but I'm betting Ludwigia.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I had figured it was some type of ludwiga.... i was more curious about the certain sp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant agree with that assessment. Its a rotala species. Either ramosior or rotundifolia. I can post a pic for a cpl of experts to ID with your permission though.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Please do, if you need more pics i will take some...


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

i have gt my g/fs camera so pics will be coming soon....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I cant agree with that assessment. Its a rotala species. Either ramosior or rotundifolia. I can post a pic for a cpl of experts to ID with your permission though.



Thanks for posting the pics on APC. My account doesnt work most of the time lol...good sit though..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cavan is leaning towards R. Ramosior or more likely Ammenia. Paul (HeyPK) hasn't chimed in yet but I trust Cavan exclusively. It doesn't look like any ammenia I've seen but I'm only familiar with two species.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

they said they needed more pics and right now im at my dads house and my tanks are at my moms house....so i will be able to get more pics uploaded on wed.


----------

